# New food poll....



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Since all the recalls----What do you feed your havanese now?
Same as before?
Different?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I am still feeding Fromm. I like the Salmon A La Veg, but since I order in bulk, I am also going to get some of the Chicken A La Veg since it made the Whole Dog Journal's list of recommended foods.

The Whole Dog Journal does a very intensive selection process for foods. 


> WDJ Dry Dog Food Selection Criteria:
> 
> 1.) We look for foods that contain a lot of high-quality animal proteins
> 2.) We reject any food containing meat by-products or poultry by-products
> ...


You are supposed to subscribe to WDJ to get the complete list, but the 2006 & 2007 lists were copied by someone else to another message forum here (scroll to the bottom for the 2007 list). Disclaimer: If you want to ensure accuracy, you would probably want to see the official copy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I feed Primal Raw diet, all organic and Avoderm.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I also am still feeding Fromm Chicken A La veg. The boys love it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

After switching several brands of kibble, I am using Frimm's Chicken a la Veg with Little Cesar or some other form of protein. I also add a bit of Missing Link to it. They seem to like this combination. I am happy to report that Kodi has become a food hound.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We've been feeding our small dogs Solid Gold's Just Wee Bits. They're doing really well on it. No canned or wet, just dry. Their snacks are homemade, except for Solid Gold Tiny Tots.

Wanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I still feed Benji mixture of Natural Balance Potato and Duck and Natural Balance Potato and Fish kibble + homemade meat balls of ground beef and minced vegetables. I sprinkle Missing Link and Salmon oil or olive oil on his food once a day.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

I am still feeding Innova ( meets all the requirements) plus I add a small amount of cooked lean ground meat mixed with blended potato an carrots for flavor. Sally wasn't overly keen on the kibble but now gulps it down when mixed with the ground beef veggie mix.

David


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am feeding Pro plan puppy and adult food....but thinking about switching. Not too sure though.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am going to look into Fromm's. Still deciding on when to switch her on the new food. She will be six months old.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am using Fromm's Duck with Sweet Potatoes. I do think it's a great food! I switched from Merrick's not because of a recall or anything but because Kubrick was displaying signs of a food allergy. He is much much better after switching to Fromm's! No more paw biting, eye rubbing or soft stools! :whoo:

haha... Only on this forum would I cheer for something like that!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I am still feeding the home cooked chicken soup recipie and i give them a handful of Paul newman's kibble to add some crunch . It is organic and it has never been on the recall list .. It is very healthy and they seem to like it .. Cosmo barks when he sees the bag come out so it must be good as he was Mr Picky as a puppy and I cannot tell you how many bags he was not keen on ..Twice a week I add some natural yougurt to their food dishes . It is a local yougurt and it has no sugar .
I also give them a vitamin - mix it in with the food and also sometimes give them digestive enzymes . I do not always remember to give it to them .
I have also given them Dr Harvey's Vegetable mix and add the chicken soup mixture to that and they like that as well . It is difficult to find here in Norhern California so I have to order it from Sit Stay .com . It is more accessible in the desert and Tahoe .. It is healthy all natural and no foods from china .. made in the USA 
For Chews I give them Merrrills flossies and the occ Bully bone .. 
it is very different from how I fed Asta .. I do think these two are much healthier and they seem to be happy and full of pep and they sleep well ..


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm feeding Fromm's Puppy Gold. We add a little dried egg yolk and I also give a tablespoon of mixed veggies with dinner. I use the Natural Balance turkey roll cut up for treats. I also have been offering 3M Dental Treats~~has anyone else ever tried these? I have an un-opened bag of Charlee Bears, I'm sorta unsure about. Are they safe? I didn't see them on the Itchmo list, but I'd hate to be first on the list!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico and Desi get Purina Pro Plan Selects Puppy food. I'm going to start transitioning them to adult food next month, and if I can find someone who carries it locally, I'm going to try Fromm's.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I had switched Cooper to Nature's Variety from Wellness because he just didn't seem thrilled with the taste of the Wellness. Now it seems like he is developing an allergy on the Natures Variety so I'm looking for something new that will not aggravate his allergies, plus will be easy on Lily's tummy, and they will both like.

He started licking/itching/chewing on his back leg a couple months ago and I have had him to 2 different vets. One thought it might possibly be an allergy to "some type of grass or weed" and the other said it was "just an irritation". I can tell you, THAT was an irritation to me! If it wasn't for this forum, I wouldn't have the clue's about food allergies and leg itching.

Is anyone feeding Holistic Select? 

Beverly


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> If it wasn't for this forum, I wouldn't have the clue's about food allergies and leg itching.


Is leg itching generally related to food allergies? Desi chewed the fur off his back left leg when his former owner had him. It was starting to grow back, but we occasionally catch him chewing on his leg again. We haven't had him to the vet; their vet had given them something to spray on the leg to get him to stop chewing on it, but I don't think he mentioned anything about allergies, food related or otherwise.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar still gets the same as before since there was never any recall on the Eukanuba small Breed Puppy Formula. I may have to re-evaluate the treats though when I go get some tomorrow. I'm thinking I may try something new but I'm not sure what. I always like to try new things for him to give him some variety. I will see what they have when I get there.

Derek


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick was biting his paws like they itched... when I switched his food the biting stopped, so I do think it was food allergy related. I had only heard about biting the paws, though, not necessarily the leg itself... it's definitely possible that biting the leg could also be food allergy related.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm hoping some others with a little more experience speak up here. I was thinking that I had read here a few different times that itching can be allergy related, possibly to a grain.

Initially the vet put Cooper on an anti-biotic to make sure he didn't get an infection from the licking/chewing. He is now on a antihistime. He also got a spray that is suppose to numb the area, giving it a chance to heal. It's on a white spot of his leg/foot so that area has turned brownish due to the saliva staining.

I don't want to hi-jack the thread, but I'd love to hear which dry foods people that have had this problem have switched to successfully.

Beverly


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Beverly- Maddie started scratching under her chin and the vet told me that this or chewing on the paws is often a sign of allergy. I had her on Canidae and the vet said that she might be allergic to one of the proteins in it since it had chicken, turkey, lamb and fish. She suggested I try a food with a single source protein to see if she improved. I switched her to Solid Gold Hund-n-Flocken (lamb) and so far so good. Duck, fish, bison, venison, etc. are other choices if the dog hasn't been exposed to it. Maddie has had lamb in the Canidae, but the scratching is much better on a single source protein. Other dogs are allergic to grains. I guess its just a hit and miss thing. I'd love to try Fromm's as it has duck, salmon, and other varieties. Its impossible to find in the stores, but so far the Solid Gold is o.k. for Maddie.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Beverly, as I mentioned above, Kubrick was biting his paws when he was on Merrick's Puppy Plate and when I switched to Fromm's Duck with Sweet Potatoes (since it doesn't have a bunch of different types of protein) the biting stopped. He also used to rub at his eyes quite a bit and that has stopped and his stool is more consistent (not as loose).


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link to the Whole Dog Journal's list of recommended foods, Kimberly. It is interesting that certain "flavors" for a brand are listed while others aren't...I wonder why all of them don't make the cut. For example, I feed my boys Wellness Chicken, but that wasn't on the list - although Wellness Fish and Sweet Potato was. Maybe I should switch flavors!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We're still feeding Flint River but it's too large for the puppies so they get the smaller pieces of it mixed with BilJac puppy. 
Here's what Bandit thinks of the Flint River. As soon as it's delivered, she claims it.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have been switching to the Wellness Core this week and all them happy with it. They have been on Wellness brand since I got them, and so far I have never had a problem with them eating.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am continually experimenting. But right now I am feeding them Innova EVO red meat - mixed with regular adult Innova (I worry about too much protein) I switched from back to basics not because of the recall but I feel it had too much corn it it. I occaisionally give them royal canin poodle because it has a lot of fiber and is good for Jassy's anal glands. but I don't want to give it to them daily because even though the RC poodle was never recalled they did have others that were so that made me nervous . They get half the evo/innova kibble mix and two natures variety frozen medallions (Cash gets an extra medallion in the morning) I also think I am going to go back to adding a little egg to their diet after reading that in the "preston's legs" thread. I love the idea of fromms but neither boy will touch it. 

Beverly, I found that finding a kibble without Flax helped Jasper's itching. Although there is flax in the NV medallions. but it's very low on the list. 

the brands I found without flax are: 

solid gold barking at the moon
all EVOS 
Adult Innova
Cal naturals Puppy lamb
Back to Basics


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I just switched my babies to Wellness puppy this week and so far they are doing well. Lulu's eyes keep staining and I am wondering if that could be an allergy to the costco brand because it contains a lot of corn and wheat. Our lab also eats his feet so we switched him to the Wellness Core.....there is a brand new super one....so we are hoping he will lay off his feet!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Beverly, as I mentioned above, Kubrick was biting his paws when he was on Merrick's Puppy Plate and when I switched to Fromm's Duck with Sweet Potatoes (since it doesn't have a bunch of different types of protein) the biting stopped. He also used to rub at his eyes quite a bit and that has stopped and his stool is more consistent (not as loose).


Posh was biting her paws on the Merrick's Puppy Plate too. I went back to Nature's Variety Homestyle mixed with Fromm's dry kibble. She isn't biting anymore.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I seem to have bad luck whenever I switch the kids off Eukanuba. I tried Wellness -- they hated it and their stool went loose. On Eukanuba, their stools are really firm (and just 1-2 a day) and they just love the food!!! I do have some samples of Fromms puppy coming in the mail. If they do well on it, I'll have to mail order it since it's not sold anywhere around here.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am still feeding my three home cooked and they just love it. Everything is made from scratch. I feed approximately 50% protein (either beef, chicken, pork) 30-35% grains or potatoes, and 15-20% veggies. I add vitamins, good oils (flax or olive), vitamin mix. They also get fresh fruits, fresh veggies(sweet potatoe is a favorite) and cooked beef bones to clean the teeth. They also get greek style yogurt and parsley added to the food to combat staining (on my cream boys). They love it and would probably eat 3 or 4 times more than the norm if I would let them.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

I STILL FEED MINE EVO.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine get Fromm's Chicken a la Veg mixed with EVO Red Meat Small Bites. They are doing very well with it. I also add home cooked chicken, turkey, meatballs, whatever.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle still eats Flint River fish and sweet potato, home made meatballs made of egg, and parsley and high quality ground beef, home made chicken jerky. a tablespoon yogart and a tablespoon of pumpkin, plus a Dr. Smith multi-vitamin. She is now 2 years old and weighs 9 lbs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

according to Consumer Search which studies the companies that study dog food eg. Dog Food Analysis ,Animal Ark, and Dog Aware, etc. their conclusion is Innovo Evo is the best dog food.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> according to Consumer Search which studies the companies that study dog food eg. Dog Food Analysis ,Animal Ark, and Dog Aware, etc. their conclusion is Innovo Evo is the best dog food.


I think you just have to try a food to see if it works for your dog. Evo was too rich for my dog and he had the runs on it


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I've tried so many but have been very happy with EVO small bites (chicken and turkey) mixed with the Wellness canned duck and sweet potato for flavor. I've just started to add the Show Stopper supplement and I really like the ingredients. I was going to start on Missing Link but have read that flaxseed may be the culprit in reabsorptions of puppy litters in Coton de Tulears (which are a distant relation to the Havanese). I've got my 15-year old Pom and MeMe on the EVO but have been much happier with a fish based or Eagle Wholistic Duck and Oatmeal for my Maltese who seems to have allergies. Right now, I've got MeMe on the satin balls recipe to try and put some weight on her - she's two pounds lighter than her littermate. :laugh:


----------

